# Raising Humidity for Desert Species Molt?



## Teamonger (Nov 15, 2020)

Should I spray the cage of a desert species (thistle, violin, etc) when it is about to molt? The cage is always around 20% humidity on average, and I offer a little water to drink when I feed them. But should I mist if I think a molt is coming up soon? or is he ok molting at such a low humidity?


----------



## Mantid-Tim (Nov 15, 2020)

Just an FYI the humidity for a molt isnt just the humidity at the time of the molt, but the humidity levels the days leading up to the molt (_Keeping the Praying Mantis; _Orin). So spraying right as he/she is molting won't really do anything. Have the humidity up a bit when you think its due for a molt. Unfortunately I dont have experience with any of those species, so I can't give you any numbers from personal exerience, but from what I've read of those species is it should be _at least_ 30%; maybe keep it around 40-50%, which is ideal (Google research). In my general experience a *little* more humidity than recommended is okay. (Except certain species so do your research.) 

But the wandering Violin (G. gongylodes) and the Thistle Mantis (B. mendica) I would make my target 40-45%....


----------

